

AeroVelo human-powered helicopter officially wins Sikorsky Prize - croikle
http://www.aerovelo.com/2013/07/11/aerovelo-officially-awarded-ahs-sikorsky-prize/

======
croikle
This flight was a month ago, and was briefly discussed here [0]. Video of the
winning flight is available [1].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5884266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5884266)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syJq10EQkog](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syJq10EQkog)

